# Realtek HD Audio Equalizer



## chad^ (Sep 19, 2007)

Aight... so I have a brand new Asus G1S Laptop with Realtek HD Audio Manager. The Audio drivers have a pre-set equalizer (meaning you set it to "Rock", "Pop", "Classical", etc.). All of these pre-set equalizers dont sound that great. I was wondering where you can get the Realtek HD Control Panel that I've seen somewhere (maybe with the ALC 880... but everytime i DL new drivers i get ALC 660) with a proper equalizer that doesn't have crap pre-set settings. 

Anybody help ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the link for the newest release(1.77) of the "Realtek High Definition Audio" software:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs

The install process will place an icon in the taskbar and a listing in the Control Panel so you can access and tweak your settings to your heart's delight.

It supports ALC880, ALC882, ALC883, ALC885, ALC888, ALC861VC, ALC861VD, ALC660, ALC662, ALC260, ALC262, ALC267,ALC268

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

